# First Folding Bike Advice



## Kyle Aikman (27 Oct 2012)

Hi guys!

I debated wether this should go in the general newbie section or here. I decided the need for the opinion of the experienced folding bike enthusiast out weighed the newbian nature of the question at hand. Mega apologies if wrong.

As the title suggests, I'm considering buying my first folding bike. I've recently gotten a job that's 8 - 10 miles cycle from my current home, a distance I feel comfortable in cycling, but I'd need something that can handle that sort of distance every day there and back and hopefully some leisure riding too. I would rather a folding bike for commuting ease (in case the weather turns nasty and I want to use the bus, so I don't have to leave it outside etc). I'm a 6'0 tall man, and have a budget maximum of £400, but I would like to get a new helmet out of that if I can too. Don't worry if not, making sure the bike is spot on is the important thing. I'm thinking of shopping the Christmas and January sales for this too.

Halfords seem to have a good few bikes, the Carrera Transport and the Dahon Vitesse are current contenders. I also like the look for the Dahon Jetstream (despite it's cost).

Any suggestions welcome. Thanks very much!


----------



## Banjo (27 Oct 2012)

I have a Dahon Vittesse and very pleased with it. I dont usually use it for work commuting but have done a few hundred miles since getting it back in July . Its not fast but is a stable bike to ride and lots of fun. The rear carrier is handy. Folds easilly and magnets keep it folded.

I find it very good in traffic,you can accellerate away from lights quite quickly with the rapid change gears.

Longest ride I have done on it is about 20 miles from memory.

I would check the seat post is long enough for your leg.I have 33 inch legs and its set quite high. (Still a bit to go before getting to the safety mark though.)


----------



## Kyle Aikman (27 Oct 2012)

Awesome, thank you! One thing I'm really happy to read is the 'rapid gear change' part. I had heard that, because of the compact nature, the gears on a folding just aren't as good. Basically Shimano or nothing. Halfords buyers guide suggests that too, but it sounds like the Vittesse will tick most of my boxes. How does it handle on rougher terrain?


----------



## Banjo (27 Oct 2012)

I havent used it on really rough ground but its fine on dirt canal paths or gravel paths.
Re the gears it has 7 gears and a twist shift changer which not everyone likes but I have found it works really well.The low gear is great on steep hills .You wont break any speed records in high gear but thats not what they are for.

Only problem I have is that my other half keeps nicking it


----------



## seadragonpisces (28 Oct 2012)

I cant comment on the others but I had a Jetsteam and it was great, I am just under 6ft 1 and 80kgs. Weight was ok, but I guess some others fold up better and are lighter. If you are only going to use it on the road then I wouldnt necessarily spend the extra on the Jetstream but if you are willing to spend a bit more then you might get a decent 2nd hand one for about £500.

I wanted something lighter, sold the Jetstream and went for a non-folding Pacific Reach in the end and I love it but then I dont need to take it on the tube or any other public transport.

So many to choose from, good luck, dont give yourself a headache doing too much research like I did :-).


----------



## mickle (28 Oct 2012)

What are rapid change gears?


----------



## Kyle Aikman (28 Oct 2012)

@Banjo Definitely that and the Dahon speed a competitor for my new ride then! I'm going to try to get to Halfords sometime in the next few weeks to try one out. Also popping to Evans, as they have a lot of price cuts atm and a couple of the Link range have come into my price range or JUST out.

@seadragonpisces I was hoping to take it on slightly rougher areas (park rides etc) but I'll keep looking. I've only just realised that the Jetstream is actually discontinued, so I think I'm not at my research limit just yet ;P. Thanks for the tips man!

@mickle If I remember right, they're a gear set up so you can skip steps when changing gears. #Don'tQuote


----------



## Brommyboy (28 Oct 2012)

To buy new at £400, I would suggest the Ridgeback Envoy, which is actually a Dahon frame, has 7 gears and will fold reasonably small. To put on a bus it advisable always to bag it so the driver does not think 'BIKE - NO!' The really low cost folders are not likely to give you a good enough 10-mile ride. If folded size becomes important, then there is only one choice, a Brompton, but it would need to be used for that price. You can try A to B magazine or the CTC forum for sales.


----------



## Kyle Aikman (28 Oct 2012)

The Ridgeback look rather dapper actually thank you! Fold size isn't over important, all of the ones I've liked so far look like they fold well enough anyways. I've signed up to CTC and placed a simple wanted ad, link provided here and at thtop of the thread. Thank you Brommyboy!

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=69618&e=0


----------



## Banjo (28 Oct 2012)

quote="mickle, post: 2122512, member: 65"]What are rapid change gears?[/quote]don't know how it works but changes up thru the gears very quickly allowing you to accelerate quickly in traffic. 

PS its called Sram Rapid Rise


----------



## Bromptonaut (29 Oct 2012)

Strongly advise trying bike first. Height is decpetive as a measure of bike sizing where proportions are more relevant.


----------



## Old Plodder (29 Oct 2012)

Kyle Aikman said:


> I've signed up to CTC and placed a simple wanted ad, link provided here and at thtop of the thread. http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=69618&e=0


I see you also want a 'cheapie', that is easily got through local newspapers, usually a 'mountain' bike; heavy & sluggish.
(You could try 'Freecycle', quite often get advertised on there also.)


----------

